# Stock cats VS high flows VS catless



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Thought this was a good read and wanted to share. I know it isn't GTO specific, but I would think the results would be similiar ratios on any car.


http://www.uucmotorwerks.com/html_techtip/techtips/catless.htm


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Link no-worky.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

My bad... fixed!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Pretty much what I was expecting. Thanks for posting. :cheers


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah id go catless still just for SOUUUNNNDDDD


----------

